
Multiplayer HTML5 Indie RPG Game - MarxGames
http://rpg.mo.ee
======
kevingadd
Seems to handle the traffic pretty well. Right now the game is poorly
explained so it's hard to tell if it's any fun, but it seems like it could be
good.

To the dev: Why 8 canvases? Did you find that you get better performance that
way?

Also, putting level 13 enemies right near the starting area seems like a
really poor idea. You should add a level indicator.

~~~
MarxGames
Actually I did some testing and 8 canvases seemed to be the fastest for this
kind of gameplay. Using some buffering/etc.

Will change the map a bit ;)

------
ankurpatel
Why are you storing user name and password as plain text in browser local
storage? Isn't that a security issue if someone else uses that same browser.

~~~
MarxGames
indeed, thanks for reporting, will fix it in the next version

------
jcfrei
you should probably scale (the canvas function) the game a bit better. Get
window.innerHeight and scale the game to fill the full height, rather than
sticking to the small window. Or is this because of performance reasons?

~~~
MarxGames
you can choose the game window size from the settings (top left ico), it is
because of the performance reasons

------
TobbenTM
Is there a reason for hosting on port 1337? (Aside from the leet-factor)

I'm behind the corporate firewall so port 1337 is naturally blocked.. :(

------
MarxGames
Loading might take a bit longer than usual due to high traffic. Be patient.
Thank you.

------
dirkk0
A player told ms it's on github, but I can't find it ...?

~~~
MarxGames
it is not open source, probably only a small part of it will be open source so
you can make your custom mods to it

~~~
dirkk0
Thank you for the clarification. I hoped I could install it to Amazon EC2 like
Browserquest: [http://web3dblog.wordpress.com/2012/03/30/installing-
browser...](http://web3dblog.wordpress.com/2012/03/30/installing-browserquest-
on-amazon-ec2/)

------
barbs
Hehe, port 1337. Nice.

How long did it take you to make this game?

~~~
MarxGames
all my weekends since july

------
MarxGames
and we are back after ISP maintenance

------
president
is this permanantly shut down?

------
yozmsn
pretty fun game Similar to Runescape in concept

